# False Alarm - I just didn't the Rules!



## ryantheyetti (May 29, 2011)

so i posted a thread about bury your dead's US tour that was just announced today and for some reason a unknown mod deleted all the content of the thread and changed the title to "zomg i dont know how to work my caps lock key" ( i was excited so i might have overused that a bit) 

anyway i was wondering if the mod could just explain as to why i had my thread "modified" so that if i was doing something wrong i dont do it again 


oh and the tour dates 

Bury Your Dead Announces U.S. Headline Tour - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2011)

You've been here long enough to rack up 100+ posts maybe you should have read these by now? 

Sevenstring.org - Announcements in Forum : Beginners/FAQ


----------



## ryantheyetti (May 29, 2011)

i read them when i joined and i just read them again twice and im still confused as to what did wrong


----------



## ryantheyetti (May 29, 2011)

does it have some thing to do with me being a philly fan and you a pitt fan?


----------



## djpharoah (May 29, 2011)

ryantheyetti said:


> i read them when i joined and i just read them again twice and im still confused as to what did wrong


Maybe you should have really "read" them 



Forum Rules said:


> 9) Type properly. This isn't grammar school, but it's not kindergarten, AIM, or text messaging. No 1337 or ALL CAPS titles etc please.


----------

